# Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde



## boehmer_dce (22. Mai 2010)

*Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, das sich mein Rechner einfach so neustartet, wenn 
ich ein Gerät am Front-USB anstecke.

Passiert nicht immer, ca. zu 50%. Egal, was ich anstecke (Logitech  Harmony, USB-Stick, Cardreader), sobald ich anstöpsel, startet der  Rechner neu.

Kann mir jmd. helfen?

Ach ja:

OS: XP, SP3
Gehäuse: Rebel 9


----------



## -Phoenix- (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

passiert das nur wenn du die Front USB Anschlüsse benutzt oder auch bei denen am Mobo ?
Kommt den die Windows abmeldung oder geht der Rechner einfach aus?
 Vll. gibs nen Kurzschluss bei deinen Front USB anschlüssen .


----------



## boehmer_dce (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Das passiert nur bei den Front USB Anschlüssen.

Rechner geht einfach aus und startet sofort neu.

An Kurzschluss hab ich auch schon gedacht. Weiß aber nicht, wie der zustande kommen sollte. Die Front-USB sind ja eigentlich Idiotensicher am Mobo anzuschließen...


----------



## -Phoenix- (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

also wir hatten mal in der Schule ein Rechner mit dem gleichen Problem , da hat irgendjemand die Pins beim  USB Front Anschlüsse verbogen .
Überprüfe am besten den Sitz des Front USB Steckers am Mobo  und die USB Anschlüsse  Front Panel auch . 
Sonst kanst ja auch mal mit einem Multimeter testen ob du nicht vll. Vcc und GND vertauscht hast.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Hasst du das in der Systemsteuerung so eingestellt, das Bluescreens angezeigt werden?
Ich hatte das nämlich auch mal, vermeintliche Neustarts waren Bluescreens.


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Naja, ist ja Banane, weil sein Problem ja reproduzierbar mit jedem einstecken eines USB-Gerätes an der Front geschieht.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Hört sich stark nach einem Kurzschluss an, wobei die Schutzabschaltung des NT reingeht!


----------



## boehmer_dce (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Ok, 

danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich werde morgen mal überprüfen, ob der Stecker richtig
am MB sitzt.

Schlimmstenfalls könnte ich mit so einem Kurzschluss das MB schrotten, oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Naja allzu gesund ist es nicht, dürfte aber auch nicht gleich kaputt gehen, dann müssten alle meine Boards schon futsch sein, so oft wie mir da schon Kabel und Werkzeug im Betrieb drauf gefallen sind^^ Untersuche auch mal wenn es geht die eigentlich I/O-Platine mit den Steckern, nicht nur den Stecker zum Board. Vielleicht sitzen ein paar Lötstellen nicht mehr richtig oder so, durch ziehen am USB-Port, o.ä.


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

@euMelBeumel: Stimmt, ist mir auch schon passiert. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich was rausgefunden habe. Danke


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

So, für alle, die es interessiert:

Hab jetzt mal alles überprüft. Keine Pins verbogen, Lötstellen auch ok.

Hab dann den Stecker vom Front-USB mit dem Stecker des internen Kartenlesegerätes am Mobo vertauscht. Seitdem hatte ich noch nicht einen Neustart.

Ich kapiers zwar nicht, aber wenn es damit behoben ist, solls mir recht sein...

Danke an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Gingen die "kaputten" Ports denn überhaupt mal? Wenn nein, dann hattest Du evlt. statt onboardUSB nen onboard-firewire erwischt - bei manchen Boards bzw. Steckern sind die pins nicht "idiotensicher", d.h. FW passt auf USB...


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner-Neustart, wenn ich USB-Geräte verbinde*

Ja, die "kaputten" funktionierten schon. Erstens gabs nicht immer einen "Kurzen" und zweitens haben sie nach dem Neustart ganz normal funktioniert in meinen Augen. 

Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------

